# The Walking Dead 4.2 "Infected" (spoiler alert)



## NewJeffCT (Oct 21, 2013)

Intense episode last night, with a creepy beginning and lots of walker action after that.  Then, a strange twist at the end with two burned bodies discovered, including Tyreese's new girlfriend.  Now, when Judith vomited on Beth, was that blood?  Was that why Michonne was crying - because she figures Judith is dying?

And, in the previews for next week, you can tell they've upped the budget - 



Spoiler



7,500 walkers in one scene!!!


----------



## Umbran (Oct 21, 2013)

NewJeffCT said:


> Now, when Judith vomited on Beth, was that blood?  Was that why Michonne was crying - because she figures Judith is dying?




What?  NO!  They tell us explicitly that it was _*carrots*_.  If the baby started bringing up blood, you'd do something a bit more decisive than handing the baby off to someone who cannot walk, and going to clean up.

It seems pretty obvious to me that Michonne was crying because she lost a child in the past herself.


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 21, 2013)

Umbran said:


> What?  NO!  They tell us explicitly that it was _*carrots*_.  If the baby started bringing up blood, you'd do something a bit more decisive than handing the baby off to someone who cannot walk, and going to clean up.
> 
> It seems pretty obvious to me that Michonne was crying because she lost a child in the past herself.




That's what I was thinking, either her own child or another family member


----------



## NewJeffCT (Oct 21, 2013)

Umbran said:


> What?  NO!  They tell us explicitly that it was _*carrots*_.  If the baby started bringing up blood, you'd do something a bit more decisive than handing the baby off to someone who cannot walk, and going to clean up.
> 
> It seems pretty obvious to me that Michonne was crying because she lost a child in the past herself.




Yes, she said carrots on the show, but if you look closely, there is a stream of red on her shoulder as well.  However, I re-watched that scene specifically this morning and the "stream of red" is actual Beth's beaded necklace, which happened to be red.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Oct 21, 2013)

Now, who is feeding the rats to the walkers?  I'm thinking the drunk guy from last week's episode?  Another forum I'm on was speculating it was Carl or one of those two girls ("she's not right in the head")


----------



## Umbran (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't see any reason to think it is Carl.  He seems to have gotten his head screwed on mostly straight, at the moment.

The girl who named "Nick" is certainly a contender.  But the "sneak outside with a flashlight" seems a bit out of character.  If she knew that she had to sneak to feed a walker, she wouldn't be asking "Why did they kill Nick?"

I'm guessing the Governor has an operative inside the prison, who was instructed to do it to destroy the burgeoning community.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Oct 21, 2013)

For all the turmoil behind the scenes, the show seems to have gotten better. The new season so far is very focused and tense. Not much aimless meandering now.


----------



## PigKnight (Oct 21, 2013)

Umbran said:


> I don't see any reason to think it is Carl.  He seems to have gotten his head screwed on mostly straight, at the moment.
> 
> The girl who named "Nick" is certainly a contender.  But the "sneak outside with a flashlight" seems a bit out of character.  If she knew that she had to sneak to feed a walker, she wouldn't be asking "Why did they kill Nick?"
> 
> I'm guessing the Governor has an operative inside the prison, who was instructed to do it to destroy the burgeoning community.



I think it's the girl that said "People kill people too." She might be dull enough to think that walkers are people, but she can see that people don't like walkers.


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 21, 2013)

http://www.today.com/entertainment/...ad-draws-fire-killing-fake-oinkers-8C11432386 apparently folks got upset over the killing of the pigs...


----------



## NewJeffCT (Oct 21, 2013)

trappedslider said:


> http://www.today.com/entertainment/...ad-draws-fire-killing-fake-oinkers-8C11432386 apparently folks got upset over the killing of the pigs...




They were going to have to kill the pigs anyways, just in case it was some sort of swine flu - Hershel and the nameless doctor guy there both had kind of implied it earlier.

That said, if there were no swine flu possible, they could have done what Merle did last season - play the music loud in the car and have the walkers slowly follow them.. drive another 15-20 meters, stop, then drive again, stop... etc, etc.

It was hard to watch, though.

In reading the article, though, it seems they're trying to manufacture a crisis - the quotes they used didn't say it was outrageous they killed the pigs, just a few people commenting on the pig deaths affecting them more than the humans. _ "I understand that the pigs were infected but killing them for the zombies still upsets me," wrote Bilbo Murphy._


----------



## Ahnehnois (Oct 21, 2013)

It seemed an obvious dramatic conceit that the fence was about to fall and everyone was madly pushing it up...until they ran off to enact the pig plan and the fence was conveniently fine for long enough for them to do that.

The pig deaths are more upsetting in a way. Because they're not human, the censors let through more graphic elements. They screamed a lot more than the humans usually get to on this show, and that sound naturally affects a human listener. And, of course, it's a reminder that pigs are sentient creatures with emotions and killing them is upsetting, just not something that people usually think about. It seemed like Rick had a hard time doing it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 22, 2013)

It is also a reminder that most modern humans don't slaughter their own meat.  There's a reason you don't name livestock...


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 22, 2013)

NewJeffCT said:


> Yes, she said carrots on the show, but if you look closely, there is a stream of red on her shoulder as well.  However, I re-watched that scene specifically this morning and the "stream of red" is actual Beth's beaded necklace, which happened to be red.



Heh... the first time I saw that scene I also thought it was blood. Glad to know I'm not the only one that made that mistake.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 22, 2013)

NewJeffCT said:


> That said, if there were no swine flu possible, they could have done what Merle did last season - play the music loud in the car and have the walkers slowly follow them.. drive another 15-20 meters, stop, then drive again, stop... etc, etc.



 This was discussed during The Talking Dead. While it's one way to get the zombies away from the fence, it can also attract other zombies. Additionally, it can attract other humans, which they really aren't too keen on doing.


----------



## PigKnight (Oct 22, 2013)

My pig brethern died so that you may live.


----------



## Jet Shield (Oct 22, 2013)

Waste of bacon if you ask me.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 22, 2013)

Jet Shield said:


> Waste of bacon if you ask me.



The back was possibly infected.


----------



## Jet Shield (Oct 22, 2013)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> The back was possibly infected.




What the hell is wrong with you? Only Canukistanis and Brits would make such a silly statement where bacon is concerned.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 22, 2013)

Jet Shield said:


> What the hell is wrong with you? Only Canukistanis and Brits would make such a silly statement where bacon is concerned.



And people who weigh less than 350lbs.


----------



## jasper (Oct 22, 2013)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It is also a reminder that most modern humans don't slaughter their own meat.  There's a reason you don't name livestock...



Why is that Danny, Homicidal Squirrel,  pig knight...........?
I mean you one set of brains and its zombie zombie zombie.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 22, 2013)

jasper said:


> Why is that Danny, Homicidal Squirrel,  pig knight...........?
> I mean you one set of brains and its zombie zombie zombie.



I'm confuzzled. What are you trying to ask and say?


----------



## Jet Shield (Oct 23, 2013)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> And people who weigh less than 350lbs.




What does weight have to do with you apparently not knowing where bacon comes from?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 23, 2013)

Jet Shield said:


> What does weight have to do with you apparently not knowing where bacon comes from?



Where it comes from doesn't matter. What matters is where it goes.


----------



## Robin Hoodlum (Oct 23, 2013)

Why do you care if somebody eats bacon?
I mean, what business is it of yours what somebody eats?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 23, 2013)

Robin Hoodlum said:


> Why do you care if somebody eats bacon?
> I mean, what business is it of yours what somebody eats?



Why must you assume the bacon is being eaten? What business of yours is my business with what other people eat?


----------



## Robin Hoodlum (Oct 23, 2013)

What else do you do with bacon other than eat it?
As a bacon eater, I want to know why it is your business what I eat.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey, guys, the thread's about Walking Dead, not bacon.  Can we keep the thread-jack down to a minimum, please?


----------



## Jet Shield (Oct 23, 2013)

Old habits...


So, about those Walkers...


----------



## PigKnight (Oct 23, 2013)

The trailers really are pushing that Hershel goes insane. I think it's clever editting.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 23, 2013)

I haven't watched any trailers, so I don't know about that.  I think it'd take a bit of work - Hershel has proven to be a tough old bird, so it'd take some new stress we haven;'t seen yet to put him over the edge.


----------



## PigKnight (Oct 23, 2013)

Considering he's one-manned a horde and lost a leg and seems to still be cool as a cucumber, I'd say he'll never snap.


----------



## Jet Shield (Oct 23, 2013)

I dunno, man. This _is_ the guy that had a barn full of "sick people". Can we ever be 100% certain of his sanity?


----------



## NewJeffCT (Oct 23, 2013)

PigKnight said:


> Considering he's one-manned a horde and lost a leg and seems to still be cool as a cucumber, I'd say he'll never snap.




True, he had that Shotgun +3 with Barrels of Infinite Ammunition put to pretty good use.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Oct 23, 2013)

Jet Shield said:


> I dunno, man. This _is_ the guy that had a barn full of "sick people". Can we ever be 100% certain of his sanity?




well, Hershel was (is?) a man of god, so he perhaps thought the humane thing to do was to keep the walkers until God pointed them to a cure.  However, I think once they had the Barnageddon episode with Sophia, Hershel came to his senses.


----------



## PigKnight (Oct 23, 2013)

Jet Shield said:


> I dunno, man. This _is_ the guy that had a barn full of "sick people". Can we ever be 100% certain of his sanity?



Well it was basically:
Rick: "You're crazy."
Hershel: "Nuh uh"
Rick: *Makes valid points*
Hershel: "I see your valid points and admit I was wrong."

So it's not like Hershel is like that crazy girl who believes that walkers are people no matter what, he saw that he was wrong and admitted it.


----------



## Jet Shield (Oct 23, 2013)

Yeah...not buying it. Crazy people are often good at pretending to be sane. I think it's the gimpy old man that's been feeding the walkers.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 23, 2013)

PigKnight said:


> Considering he's one-manned a horde and lost a leg and seems to still be cool as a cucumber, I'd say he'll never snap.




No human is guaranteed to *never* snap.  Anyone can give way under pressure, eventually.  I just think it'll need something that hits him pretty close to home.



Jet Shield said:


> I dunno, man. This _is_ the guy that had a barn full of "sick people". Can we ever be 100% certain of his sanity?




Remember, as a viewer, you have more information than Hershel did.  His decisions were based on what he knew at the time, and the fact that those were not to him a nameless horde of undead.  They were his family, and he saw them take sick.  He had the resources and ingenuity to keep them until a cure could be found - and that was early on in the plague.  He hadn't been given a whole lot of reason to change his mind.

But, when given new information, and when the situation changed, he may have resisted some, but in the end acted rationally.  I don't see a whole lot of sign of insanity in that.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 24, 2013)

Robin Hoodlum said:


> What else do you do with bacon other than eat it?



Well, if you saw the last episode of The Walking Dead, you'd know you can also feed it to zombies.







Umbran said:


> Hey, guys, the thread's about Walking Dead, not bacon.  Can we keep the thread-jack down to a minimum, please?



This reminds me, did they ever explain why there are no zombie animals?


----------



## PigKnight (Oct 24, 2013)

The plague thingy changes the human brain to create the zombie. It will kill, but not convert, animals. We might get cerberuses eventually.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 24, 2013)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> This reminds me, did they ever explain why there are no zombie animals?




They shouldn't have to.  Those diseases that do cross species usually don't impact all of them as severely.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 24, 2013)

A discussion of the disease and the next isolation episode.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 24, 2013)

On The Talking Dead show they had the guy that does their zombie especial effects. He said the new virus was based on a virus that had gone around in 1918 or so. He said it was a virus that didn't kill the elderly nor the real young, but instead it killed off those in the middle; the ones you would expect to survive because the tend to be the healthiest and have stronger immune symptoms. It sounds a lot like the Spanish Flu. Even the symptoms seem to fit pretty well.

Edit: Well that went all derp. For some reason I couldn't sblock the symptoms.

in any case, here they are:
*The Symptoms of the Spanish Flu*

The victims of the 1918 Spanish flu suffered greatly. Within hours of feeling the first symptoms of extreme fatigue, fever, and headache, victims would start turning blue. Sometimes the blue color became so pronounced that it was difficult to determine a patient's original skin color. The patients would cough with such force that some even tore their abdominal muscles. Foamy blood exited from their mouths and noses. A few bled from their ears. Some vomited; others became incontinent.

The Spanish flu struck so suddenly and severely that many of its victims died within hours of coming down with their first symptom. Some died a day or two after realizing they were sick.
Not surprisingly, the severity of the Spanish flu was alarming. People around the world worried about getting it. Some cities ordered everyone to wear masks. Spitting and coughing in public was prohibited. Schools and theaters were closed.
People also tried their own homemade prevention remedies, such as eating raw onions, keeping a potato in their pocket, or wearing a bag of camphor around their neck. None of these things stemmed the onslaught of the Spanish flu's deadly second wave.


​


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 24, 2013)

People forget how dangerous flu can be.

As a teenager, I knew a young man in his twenties who was healthy as a horse.  Got a nasty flu bug.  Nothing like the ones that cause the pandemics, just one of the garden-variety annual flus.  But it lingered.  And eventually, the virus decided to take an unusual side-trip, migrated to his cardiac system and attacked his heart.

At age 28, this guy who had been a roughneck in an oil-rig in the gulf died waiting for a heart transplant.

Even a simple flu could cause havoc in tight quarters like the prison...and if the affliction is, indeed, one of he nastier flus...


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 24, 2013)

The virus does feel a bit like the monster of the week though. In two or three episodes the guvnor will probably be back, with a vengeance.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 24, 2013)

...and smallpox blankets.


----------



## Janx (Oct 24, 2013)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> This was discussed during The Talking Dead. While it's one way to get the zombies away from the fence, it can also attract other zombies. Additionally, it can attract other humans, which they really aren't too keen on doing.




I'm thinking not everybody here is watching Talking Dead after each episode.  I'd hate to think it's required, but it sure is handy.

The kids didn't feed the zombies, because the flashlight angle was too high, unless the lugged a ladder out there to do it.  So it's expected to be an adult who's doing it.

From episode one:

The "not right in the head" girl didn't name Nick.  That was the name on a badge on his shirt.  Thus, the girl called him Nick.  Which then instigated the other kids to start naming the other zombies (not realizing where she got the name from).  

Carl, having just been chastized by his dad for naming the pigs, goes alpha-kid on them and lectures them on not naming the zombies.  Because he's so experienced, and when he tries to boost his credentials by challenging them on "have you ever killed one", he's shot down by the girl who says yes.  Because really, at this point, who hasn't killed a zombie?  Pretty much nobody.

What's lost by a chunk of audience from that scene is that the girl is realizing that these nameless hordes did indeed have names.  they were people.  This scene is chock full of symbolism and stuff.

Anyway, watch Talking Dead, get extra details and clarifications.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 24, 2013)

Janx said:


> Anyway, watch Talking Dead, get extra details and clarifications.




No.  If your show needs footnotes* to make itself understandable, you're doin' it wrong.  Every time it requires reference to some other sow or online resource for the show to understand what's going on, I take that as a knock against the show.  When the exterior resource becomes required, I stop watching.



*Technically, they'd be endnotes, I suppose.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 24, 2013)

I don't think it's required to watch The Talking Dead. Watching it does give you extra information about the show. Even so, most of the information you get from the show is information that you can figure out on your own. They do have some cool segments on the special effects and the filming of certain scenes. Its a fun show to watch.


----------



## Jet Shield (Oct 24, 2013)

It's hardly required. Anyone who pays attention would have noticed those details, but let's face it, the vast majority of people these days are too lazy to pay attention to details. They don't want to think beyond "Huh Huh. Zombie die." If you're too lazy to pay attention, don't knock the show.

Talking Dead is interesting in itself for the behind-the-scenes stuff and the often silly comments by the guests.


----------



## Janx (Oct 24, 2013)

Umbran said:


> No.  If your show needs footnotes* to make itself understandable, you're doin' it wrong.  Every time it requires reference to some other sow or online resource for the show to understand what's going on, I take that as a knock against the show.  When the exterior resource becomes required, I stop watching.
> 
> 
> 
> *Technically, they'd be endnotes, I suppose.




I don't disagree with that as a general rule.  But how many people didn't see the half second glimpse of a name badge on a zombie to transform that scene into something deeper than foolish kids naming zombies.

Heck, you had to point out to somebody that Michone was likely crying over her own lost child or somesuch to somebody who didn't get that from the scene.

They talked about that scene on TD, and he would have been on the same page as you.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 25, 2013)

Janx said:


> I don't disagree with that as a general rule.  But how many people didn't see the half second glimpse of a name badge on a zombie to transform that scene into something deeper than foolish kids naming zombies.




The fix for that isn't an hour-long show of commentary, though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 25, 2013)

And they did mention the name tag thing explicitly in TWD.


----------



## jasper (Oct 25, 2013)

I rather watch the local news than the TALKING Dead. Every time I watched it, it was BORING.


----------



## Robin Hoodlum (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah... 
I watch The Walking Dead regularly, and I really have no interest in The Talking Dead. I've maybe watched it once or twice, and even then only for 5 or 10 minutes. 

I was out at Barnes & Noble and was checking out the graphic novels. I was wanting to buy The Walking Dead series, but after I saw the prices, I changed my mind.
Then I saw that there was a boardgame for The Walking Dead. After reading the back of the box and looking at the components, I passed on that as well.


----------



## Janx (Oct 25, 2013)

Robin Hoodlum said:


> Yeah...
> I watch The Walking Dead regularly, and I really have no interest in The Talking Dead. I've maybe watched it once or twice, and even then only for 5 or 10 minutes.
> 
> I was out at Barnes & Noble and was checking out the graphic novels. I was wanting to buy The Walking Dead series, but after I saw the prices, I changed my mind.
> Then I saw that there was a boardgame for The Walking Dead. After reading the back of the box and looking at the components, I passed on that as well.




Have you looked at your cable bill?  Might pass on watching AMC as well


----------



## Robin Hoodlum (Oct 25, 2013)

Nah... I like AMC.
If anything, I would like to get the Military Channel. Unfortunately, in order to get that channel, I have to also order a bunch of crap I'll never watch.
*sigh*
I remember when the Military Channel was free with basic cable... it never left my TV set. I literally had it on my TV all freakin' day.


----------



## PigKnight (Oct 25, 2013)

Remember when the History Channel was the history channel and spent a lot of time on the military? I do.

Talking Dead: I've never watched it.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 25, 2013)

Robin Hoodlum said:


> I remember when the Military Channel was free with basic cable... it never left my TV set. I literally had it on my TV all freakin' day.



Don't you ever work?


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 25, 2013)

To keep on topic: http://www.giantfreakinrobot.com/sc...images-isolated-features-lonely-solitary.html

some promo images and future titles


----------



## Robin Hoodlum (Oct 25, 2013)

goldomark said:


> Don't you ever work?




Of course I do.
Millions on welfare are depending on me.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 25, 2013)

Robin Hoodlum said:


> Of course I do.
> Millions on welfare are depending on me.




No wonder they are all starving. Stop watching terrible tv and get to work, you slacker


----------



## Robin Hoodlum (Oct 26, 2013)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> No wonder they are all starving. Stop watching terrible tv and get to work, you slacker




Starving?
With record numbers of people collecting food stamps?!
Hell, they are selling food stamps on Craigs List for cash... they must not be starving too bad!


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 26, 2013)

They all sell their food stamps?


----------



## Robin Hoodlum (Oct 26, 2013)

goldomark said:


> They all sell their food stamps?




I don't know if they ALL do, but it is certainly done on a regular, wide spread basis.
I know people who get more food stamps than what I spend at the grocery store.
What really bites my ass is when I go grocery shopping with the ol' lady, we have to watch how much we spend, yet the riff-raff with food stamps have buggies full of filets and t-bones... and they don't even thank me!


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 26, 2013)

Robin Hoodlum said:


> I don't know if they ALL do, but it is certainly done on a regular, wide spread basis.



Source needed.



> and they don't even thank me!



You do not even pay taxes, weve been over this.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Oct 26, 2013)

and, while some of you may not watch Talking Dead, it racks up huge ratings... granted, it's got a ratings giant as a lead in.  But, if people weren't interested, they'd tune out.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 26, 2013)

NewJeffCT said:


> and, while some of you may not watch Talking Dead, it racks up huge ratings... granted, it's got a ratings giant as a lead in.  But, if people weren't interested, they'd tune out.



I like the show. It usually has some interesting conversations between the people on the show. They also have some cool behind the scenes making-of stuff. I started watching it because I was waiting for Comic Book Men to come on.


----------



## Lwaxy (Oct 26, 2013)

1) Stay on topic. 
2) No politics.


----------



## Gog (Oct 26, 2013)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I like the show. It usually has some interesting conversations between the people on the show. They also have some cool behind the scenes making-of stuff. I started watching it because I was waiting for Comic Book Men to come on.




I tend to watch it, though on occasion they "clarify" things I would prefer they didn't. For  instance the scene with Rick and the crazy lady in the woods. I REALLY wish they hadn't said what was in the bag. [sblock]I imagined it was a zombie baby not just a head. The idea of it being a baby was WAY creepier. Having them tell us what it was was a little bit of a let down. We've seen multiple heads so that wasn't really a "shock"[/sblock]


----------



## PigKnight (Oct 26, 2013)

Gog said:


> I tend to watch it, though on occasion they "clarify" things I would prefer they didn't. For  instance the scene with Rick and the crazy lady in the woods. I REALLY wish they hadn't said what was in the bag. [sblock]I imagined it was a zombie baby not just a head. The idea of it being a baby was WAY creepier. Having them tell us what it was was a little bit of a let down. We've seen multiple heads so that wasn't really a "shock"[/sblock]



In the show she said it was her husband's head. Repeatedly.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah, all the guys and thing she said made it appear that it was an adult. I'm not sure how Cog for that it may have been a baby.


----------

